# AKC/Eukanuba National Championship & World Challenge Dog Show



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone else watching the streams tonight and tomorrow?

World is on now


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nah I haven't should do that though, whats the link?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Nah I haven't should do that though, whats the link?


http://www.eukanuba.co.uk/live-streaming

They're running through all the countries represented dogs/handlers and breeders/owners right now while photographers take pictures.
Should be another 2 or 3 minutes of that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, should do a run down of all the competitors this year with picts of the dogs, would be interesting to see who thinks should win it lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

From Section 1 - Puli, Xolo, Toy Poodle went on to tomorrow if you missed it.

Also, that's 41 dogs I'd have to! However...Maybe I will 

Edit: I'm going to! An update will follow this with them!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> From Section 1 - Puli, Xolo, Toy Poodle went on to tomorrow if you missed it.
> 
> Also, that's 41 dogs I'd have to! However...Maybe I will


Yeah Conrad, and Walker. Don't know the Xolo.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The Xolo was called in as a replacement.

The original representative was supposed to be an Alaskan Malamute....who suddenly came down with a case of broken leg.
Thus - the Xolo is there now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Dodger made it through, the Smooth Fox Terrier

What was the name of the Xolo, you remember i missed it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You could just do the top 12


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Making me work..and I had all of them done! :| I'll do the 12...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Making me work..and I had all of them done! :| I'll do the 12...


LOL, either way would be cool, just thought it would be easier since those are the ones that will compete for it. But it would be nice to see them all. I know make up my mind, lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> LOL, either way would be cool, just thought it would be easier since those are the ones that will compete for it. But it would be nice to see them all. I know make up my mind, lol.


You are REALLY killing me!

I'll do them all (Just so everyone can see) and as soon as I get the Xolo's name I'll post it for you. They still only have everything about the Malamute representing Mexico.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

In no particular order - the participants of the World Challenge!

Beagle!









Puli









Skye Terrier









Smooth Fox Terrier









Afghan Hound









Kerry Blue Terrier









Bullmastif









Maltese









Akita









Lhasa Apso









<More coming>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Borzoi









Basenji









Beagle









Tibetan Terrier









Newfoundland









Bracco Italiano







Thank you, Chaos, for catching my screw up!

Siberian Husky









Continental Toy Spaniel Phalene









Shih Tzu









Stafforshire Bull Terrier









<more coming>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

German Shepherd









Chow Chow









Shar Pei









Irish Red Setter









Portuguese Water Dog









Ibizan Hound









Scottish Terrier









Smooth Fox Terrier









Saluki









American Akita









<more coming>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Newfoundland









Saluki









Saluki









Siberian Husky









Lhasa Apso









Australian Shepherd









Doberman









Toy Poodle









Afghan Hound









With the exception of the Mexican representative (a Xolo was substituted in for the original representative; Alaskan Malamute) and the Breeder Stakes Winner (Boxer - I have to find a picture of) those are the dogs!

If you want countries and names - let me know and I'll get them up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> If you want countries and names - let me know and I'll get them up.


Im doing that now, lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Im doing that now, lol


I have the list  I can put it up next to the breeds in the post if you'd like!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have an 8:30 Ring Time in the Morning with Merlin.......27 dogs entered in his breed.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I have an 8:30 Ring Time in the Morning with Merlin.......27 dogs entered in his breed.


Good luck!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill add in the names and countries

In the same order as the pictures

Beagle: Don Diablo Sommerled De Suarias, Representing Argentina
Puli: Aus GCH, Am CH. Cordmaker Field of Dreams (Conrad), Representing Australia
Skye Terrier: Skyeomania’s Jonquil, Representing Austria
Smooth Fox Terrier: GCH. J'Cobe Kemosabe Vigilante Justice (Dodger), Representing Brazil
Afghan Hound: Can/Am CH. Mijkelh Sikanni of Procyon (Keefer), Representing Canada
Kerry Blue Terrier: Rollick's Super Hero (Vigo), Representing Croatia

Bullmastiff: Croatian CH. Bullstock's Adonis de Molossos, Representing Cyprus
Maltese: Rio (no show name given), Representing Czech Republic
American Akita: Dan/Swed/Finn/Nordic/ CH. Senseo It Feels So Right (Matrix), Representing Denmark
Lhasa Apso: CH. Chic Choix Adrenalin Rush (Ross), Representing Finland
Borzoi: Lux/Port/Bul/Int CH. Chef d’œuvre du grand Fresnoy, Representing France
Basenji: FCI Int/Dt./VDH/AM/Lux/Swed/CH. C-Quest´s Echo of Eldorado (Echo), Representing Germany
Beagle: Dut/Lux/Dan CH. Ayers Rock From Elly' Pack (Rocky), Representing Netherlands 

Tibetan Terrier: Ch. Atisha's Blanc de Noir (Picasso), Representing Hungary
Newfoundland: UK/Ir Ch. Fairweathers's Knockout with Brooklynbear (Storm), Representing Ireland
Bracco Italiano: Ribot, Representing Italy
Siberian Husky: Ch. Misanga JP Sky Blue (Sky), Representing Japan
Continental Toy Spaniel (Phalene): Bal/Lat/Est/Dan/Cze/Isr/Eur/Rus/Ukr/Rom/Lit/Pol/CH. Magic Sunrise Great Gentleman, Representing Latvia

Shih Tzu: Multi BIS.Mal HOF.Grand Int.Ina.Ch, La'Verne Hearty Dance with Me, Representing Malaysia
Xolo: Representing Mexico (picture and name soon)
Staffordshire Bull Terrier: NZ GrCH. Rojeme Pop Gun (Eddie), Representing New Zealand
German Shepherd Dog: INT, NORD, LUX, LV, UCH, SchH3 AD BH Zanta av Quantos (Zanta), Representing Norway

Chow Chow: GCH. Ayran Hong's Red Passion (Campari), Representing Philippines 
Chinese Shar Pei: Pullupaa Made you Look (Coco), Representing Peru
Irish Setter: Desperado Dessi, Representing Poland
Portuguese Water Dog: Multi Ch. Way to Glow da Pedra da Anixa (Glow), Representing Portugal 
Podenco Ibicenco: Multi Ch. Ahram Ronegar's Kissed By a Rose (Kissie), Representing Puerto Rico
Scottish Terrier: Multi Ch. Filisite Brash Celebration (Rico), Representing Russia
Smooth Fox Terrier: Am Ch. Sunlyn Fortune Hunter (Dee), Representing Singapore 
Saluki: Ch. Roaringwater Storm Warning (Storm), Representing South America
American Akita: Redwitch Don't Think Twice, Representing South Korea
Newfoundland: MULTI CH. Good As Gold Anmalamual Del Basaburua (Nacho), Representing Spain
Saluki: Multi Ch. Shiraz California Dreamin (Harley), Representing Sweden
Saluki: Marhamati-Ma`Sùn Dorr-E-Dorràn, Representing Switzerland
Siberian Husky: CH. Misanga JP Sea Blue, Representing Taiwan
Lhasa Apso: Ch Zentarr Elizabeth, Representing UK
Australian Shepherd: CH Propwash Reckon (Reckon), Representing USA
Doberman Pinscher: Multi Ch. Alex de Akido San (Alex), FCI Americas & Caribbean Section Show winner (From Argentina)

Toy Poodle: GCh. Smash JP Moon Walk (Walker), FCI Asia and Pacific Section Show winner (From Japan)

Afghan Hound: Multi Ch. Agha Djari's Unplugged Version (Colin), FCI European Section Show winner (From Germany)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I have an 8:30 Ring Time in the Morning with Merlin.......27 dogs entered in his breed.


Good Luck, keep us posted


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Newfoundland pic is up there twice, btw.

The Xolo's name is Teco, and he's owned by Hugo Avalos.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Pai said:


> Newfoundland pic is up there twice, btw.
> 
> The Xolo's name is Teco, and he's owned by Hugo Avalos.


There was two Newfoundlands.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Missing dogs:

Canadian representative (Afghan Hound)









Italian representative (Bracco Italiano)











Niraya said:


> There was two Newfoundlands.


No pai meant there was two of the same newfie posted, you put a newfie where the Bracco needed to be


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Missing dogs:
> 
> Canadian representative (Afghan Hound)
> 
> ...


ohhhh thanks  it got confusing  thanks for picking up my mistake and fixing it


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I got so excited, I thought my friends Xolo was the one being talked about! She got breed yesterday and an AOM today!!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

meggels said:


> I got so excited, I thought my friends Xolo was the one being talked about! She got breed yesterday and an AOM today!!!!


Congrats to your friend!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group Results

Non Sporting Group

First: GCH CH Jaset's Satisfaction "London" (Standard Poodle)










Second: Tecoman "Teco" (Xoloitzcuintle)










Third: GCH CH Wassong's Djebel Of Lollipop "Djebel" (Tibetan Spaniel)










Fourth: GCH Considine Exact Classic Cooper (Bulldog)
have to search for a picture don't know the dog


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I love you, chaos <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting Group Results

First: GCh. Casablanca's Thrilling Seduction "Beckham" (Black Cocker Spaniel)










Second: GCH Chesterhope Sharp As "Mckenzie" (Pointer)










Third: GCH Northwood's Send Money Honey "Schatze" (Weimaraner)










Fourth: GCH Greengate The Boss At Beaubriar RN "Bruschi" (Irish Setter)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Results

First- GCH Banana Joe V. Tani Kazari "Joe" (Affenpinscher)










Second- GCH Cashnross' First Griff Tina Fey "Tina Fey" (Brussels Griffon)










Third- GCH Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit "Hank" (Maltese)










Fourth- GCH Marlex Classic Red Glare "Classie" (Miniature Pinscher)


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting! I think toy poodles place in the top four in the toy group nearly every year. It's nice to see the ewok dogs providing some strong competition!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound Group Winners

First- GCH Downhome Hitech Innovator "Chet" (Harrier)










Second- GCH Northgate's As You Like It "Qing" (Pharaoh Hound) 










Third- GCH Sporting Fields Bahama Sands "Tawny" (Whippet)










Fourth-GCH Jodell Boogie Back To Texas "Texas" (Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CricketLoops said:


> Interesting! I think toy poodles place in the top four in the toy group nearly every year. It's nice to see the ewok dogs providing some strong competition!


Yeah I was surprised Walker didn't get a placement, but that Joe is some showdog. He's even better in person.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Finalists for the World Challenge:

Section 1:
CH Cordmaker Field of Dreams - Puli - Australia









Tecoman - Xoloitzcuintli - Mexico
(Stolen from Chaos so I don't have to look up a picture!)









CH Smash JP Moon Walk - Toy Poodle - Asia and Pacific









Section 2:
CH Zentarr Elizabeth - Lhasa Apso - United Kingdom









CH Rollick's Super Hero - Kerry Blue Terrier - Croatia









CH Atisha's Blanc de Noir - Tibetan Terrier - Hungary









Section 3:
GCH CH Mijkelh Sakinni of Procyon - Afghan Hound - Canada









CH Jcobe Kemosabe Vigilante Justice - Smooth Fox Terrier - Brazil









CH Alex De Akido San - Doberman Pinscher - Argentina









Section 4:
GCH CH Propwash Reckon - Australian Shepherd - Unite States of America









<more>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

CH Shiraz California Dreamin' - Saluki - Sweden









CH Filisite Brash Celebration - Scottish Terrier - Russia


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Niraya said:


> Finalists for the World Challenge:
> 
> Section 4:
> GCH CH Propwash Reckon - Australian Shepherd - Unite States of America
> ...


I thought it was a big fault for nose not filled in on merles?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

luv2byte said:


> I thought it was a big fault for nose not filled in on merles?


I don't know anything about Aus. Shepherds but this is from the standard:
"Nose--Blue merles and blacks have black pigmentation on the nose (and lips). Red merles and reds have liver (brown) pigmentation on the nose (and lips). On the merles it is permissible to have small pink spots; however, they should not exceed 25% of the nose on dogs over one year of age, which is a serious fault"

copy and paste should work better.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Missing dogs:
> 
> Canadian representative (Afghan Hound)


FYI that's NOT a picture of Keffer. That's a photo of his sire "Baxter".


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pics of the dogs. Eukanuba is okay for dog shows. Do you guys watch Westminster?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice pics of the dogs. Eukanuba is okay for dog shows. Do you guys watch Westminster?


I do 
Too short


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> FYI that's NOT a picture of Keffer. That's a photo of his sire "Baxter".


Sorry i thought i saw that picture with his name will have to change it, thanks for the catch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice pics of the dogs. Eukanuba is okay for dog shows. Do you guys watch Westminster?


I do too and I keep up with Crufts, and sometimes watch The Philadelphia Kennel Club show (didn't get to this year was in the ring at bulldog nationals).


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice pics of the dogs. Eukanuba is okay for dog shows. Do you guys watch Westminster?


Eukanuba is a MUCH bigger deal as far as competing goes..... The dogs have to earn the right to be invited to it. Westminster has just been around forever. But any Champion of Record can enter Westminster. I have thought of going but there is seldom much competition in my breed, it is expensive and it is a benched show.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I am home from the Show.... Since I am home, the obvious happened. Merlin showed well but did not make the Cut. Not our day to shine. 

All and all it was a Great experience and a great time. The Venue was a significant upgrade from many of the venues we normally show at. It was Quite the event......

Congrats again to my friend Cynthia, Her girl, AOM GCH Call Me Justa Real Havana took Best Op!!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Well I am home from the Show.... Since I am home, the obvious happened. Merlin showed well but did not make the Cut. Not our day to shine.
> 
> All and all it was a Great experience and a great time. The Venue was a significant upgrade from many of the venues we normally show at. It was Quite the event......
> 
> Congrats again to my friend Cynthia, Her girl, AOM GCH Call Me Justa Real Havana took Best Op!!!!


I'm sorry to hear you didn't place D:! But am glad to hear that you had a great time! Sometimes - that's all that matters.
Congrats to your friend


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Niraya said:


> I'm sorry to hear you didn't place D:! But am glad to hear that you had a great time! Sometimes - that's all that matters.
> Congrats to your friend


I started this as something else to do with my dog. In the end that is what it is all about.....So Ribbons or no ribons, I get to spend time with my dog. So it is always good.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Also..... He ran into Redyre (Rebekkah) Her Bitch won Bes Bred by in Rotties. She was pretty pumped up.....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah too bad JB, it just the way shows go sometimes, but as long as you had fun that is all that matters. 

Also my friends Cardigan got an Award of Excellence, so that makes me happy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the photos & results. Many beautiful dogs to drool over!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

winniec777 said:


> Thanks for posting all the photos & results. Many beautiful dogs to drool over!


More to come later


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First Group of the Night: Herding Group

First Place: GCH Babheim's Captain Crunch "Capi" (German Shepherd Dog) 










Second Place: GCH Bit O Heavens Sorceress "Tegan" (Smooth Collie)










Third Place: GCH Aubrey's Tails Of Mystery "Libby" (Cardigan Welsh Corgi)










Fourth Place: GCH Rocheuses Me And My Shadow Of Cornus "Casper" (Bouvier Des Flandres)
Sorry for the size only picture I can find of him


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

World Challenge winners:

Champion: GCH CH Propwash Reckon - Australian Shepherd - Unite States of America









Runner-up: CH Smash JP Moon Walk - Toy Poodle - Asia and Pacific









First Runner-up: CH Zentarr Elizabeth - Lhasa Apso - United Kingdom


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Since pictures are already up I will just put the results for the Eukenuba world Challenge

2011 Eukanuba World Challenge Champion: USA Australian Shepherd GCH CH PROPWASH RECKON

Runner-up: ASIA PACIFIC (JAPAN) Poodle (Toy) CH SMASH JP MOON WALK

First Runner-up: UNITED KINGDOM Lhasa Apso CH ZENTARR ELIZABETH

Edit- LOL you put it up as I was putting it up


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Since pictures are already up I will just put the results for the Eukenuba world Challenge
> 
> 2011 Eukanuba World Challenge Champion: USA Australian Shepherd GCH CH PROPWASH RECKON
> 
> ...


You've already done much more than I by posting group winners  I thought I'd give you a break!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You've already done much more than I by posting group winners  I thought I'd give you a break!


LOL its ok, i like doing this, trust me I did a lot more work that than when I set up breed quizzes on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I also want to note, that if anyone remembers Mick the Kerry Blue Terrier that won Westminster one year. That Kerry Blue Terrier in the World Challenge and now the group is his great grandson.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Going through my stuff.... Not a ton of good ones...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I think Merlin is a nicer dog than the one that I saw in group. IDK just my opinion with little knowledge of ACDs.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I think Merlin is a nicer dog than the one that I saw in group. IDK just my opinion with little knowledge of ACDs.


Thanks and as you know how it goes..... Well that is dog shows....... 

A bit of irony and perplexing...... Merlin took a Best of Breed under that same judge back in May. There were two ranked specials in the entry that day. When we did photos the judge, who has written books on dog movement and structure, went on and on about his movement. How he converses, etc. 

We get in the ring today..... Merlin has been showing RED HOT! lately...... Coming off back to back Best of Breed wins last weekend. Today was no different. He moved beautifully, stacked up, owned the ring, etc...... His coat is GREAT, weight and conditioning perfect, etc. She did look him over hard but he did not make the cut. He was in the first group that was dumped. 

So go figure..... Plus.... One of the two ranked dogs he beat under this same judge back in May..... Took an Award of Excellence today. 


But its all good. I could not be prouder of my boy. He is a great dog and my Best Good Bud!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw! I think he looks really good!

Thank you for sharing them with us! 
How did his hotspot problem go? Did you get it all cleared up? (I think that's what he had..I could be completely wrong without double checking your post  - I'm an idiot)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Thanks and as you know how it goes..... Well that is dog shows.......
> 
> A bit of irony and perplexing...... Merlin took a Best of Breed under that same judge back in May. There were two ranked specials in the entry that day. When we did photos the judge, who has written books on dog movement and structure, went on and on about his movement. How he converses, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I know how it goes, ive had that happen many of time. It hasn't happened with BB yet, Ive brought her to some of the same judges and shes won so hopefully that streak will continue. I certainly know how shows go, it took 6 years to finish my one girl when it shouldn't have, she got cheated many of times. BB has too, she should have been pointed out a while ago, and it was to the same dog.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Niraya said:


> Aw! I think he looks really good!
> 
> Thank you for sharing them with us!
> How did his hotspot problem go? Did you get it all cleared up? (I think that's what he had..I could be completely wrong without double checking your post  - I'm an idiot)


Yea he had a hot spot.... All cleared up. My friend that is a horse vet turned me on to a product called Nu Stock. You get it where they sell feed or horse supplies. Dab it on a hot spot and it gets dried right up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Yea he had a hot spot.... All cleared up. My friend that is a horse vet turned me on to a product called Nu Stock. You get it where they sell feed or horse supplies. Dab it on a hot spot and it gets dried right up.


Oh yeah Nustock is great stuff, I always have it on hand at my house.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The Terrier Group Results:

1- Fox Terrier (Wire) - GCH CH Steele Your Heart









2- Fox Terrier (Smooth) - GCH CH Slyfox Sneak's A Peek









3- Skye Terrier - GCH CH Cragsmoor Buddy Goodman









4- Border Terrier - GCH CH Meadowlake Simply Sinful








Took me 900 webpages to find a picture of this little girl.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol thanks I forgot about doing that. I personally wanted to see the Amstaff take a placement, shes such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Yea he had a hot spot.... All cleared up. My friend that is a horse vet turned me on to a product called Nu Stock. You get it where they sell feed or horse supplies. Dab it on a hot spot and it gets dried right up.


That's great!
I've never heard of it . Would have been great to know for Daytona. She had a few really nasty ones .



> Lol thanks I forgot about doing that. I personally wanted to see the Amstaff take a placement, shes such a beautiful dog.


I got your back, Chaos!

I'm really interested to see working. I want to see how Kontoki's A Bend in the Road does.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> That's great!
> I've never heard of it . Would have been great to know for Daytona. She had a few really nasty ones .


Its great stuff, a sulfur based cream.

http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Its great stuff, a sulfur based cream.
> 
> http://www.nustock.com/


Thanks, Chaos  I'll check it out!

Also;

Bred-by-Exhibitor Best In Show : Afghan Hound GCH CH Thaon's Mowgli


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok I will do the working group and BIS, I had that all typed out for best bred by, and then i saw someone posted on here so I figured I would hold of and sure enough you had it lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ok I will do the working group and BIS, I had that all typed out for best bred by, and then i saw someone posted on here so I figured I would hold of and sure enough you had it lol.


I suppooooooooooooose. If you must!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I suppooooooooooooose. If you must!



LOL. Ok so far I love the Doberman, the Boxer, and the Akita.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I love that Akita.

Though I'm really biased to that Siberian .

I really enjoy that Great Pyrenees.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I love that Akita.
> 
> Though I'm really biased to that Siberian .
> 
> I really enjoy that Great Pyrenees.


It is a pretty siberian boy.

I really love that Bullmastiff.

That Leonberger is gorgeous


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Your boxer took it 

I also thought that Newfoundland was really nice.

:O Kontoki got a Breeder of the Year Working Group Award for Siberians! They're even from PA!

I wish I could type properly X_X


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Results

First: GCH Winfall Brookwood Styled Dream "Scarlett" (Boxer)










Second: GCH Spyglass's Legend Of Bahia "Pele" (Portuguese Water Dog)










Third: MULTI CH. Good As Gold Anmalamual Del Basaburua "Nacho" (Newfoundland)










Fourth: GCH Charisma Maxim Von Diable "Max" (Standard Schnauzer)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Scarlett a nice boxer, she wins a lot.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It is a pretty siberian boy.
> 
> I really love that Bullmastiff.
> 
> That Leonberger is gorgeous



Leonbergers were in right before ACD's this morning. 

On the hot spot thing.... I have not had much experience with them. Been feeding a great diet and raw for years. 

but that Ne Stock stuff is GOOD!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope she is alright with me doing this, but the Rottie is Katie, Redyre Rottweiler's puppy from her last litter. 

http://www.akc.org/invitational/2011/video.cfm?text_event_number=2011277101&section=bbe_breed&bvg=600


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

As a young girl who didn't know any better and wasn't interested in learning back then - Daytona had I think two or three over her 11.5 years of life.

But now I'm doing all of the learning I can to give my dog the absolute best possible life!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BIS winner: GCH Jaset's Satisfaction "London" (Standard Poodle)


----------

